# Roll-Out Food Plot



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

What could be easier?
http://shop.sportsmansguide.com/cb/cb.asp?a=202379

Just roll it out and add water, and you've got an addictive "spread" to draw in and nourish deer and turkey! Better seed germination, more even, with no spreader needed... it's the easiest and best all-around. A mix of oats, wheat and clover they can't resist. The 30" wide, 40' long (100 sq. ft.) Plot Roll is 100% biodegradable. Plant anytime from midsummer to early fall. 

====================================================
And at just $49.97 per roll that's just a little over $21,000 per acre!!!


----------



## 4x4_Hunter (Jan 2, 2002)

IMO, it's for the lazy people. However, I "could" see it coming in handy in some of those areas that you can get even the smallest piece of equipment into.


----------



## answerguy8 (Oct 15, 2001)

4x4_Hunter said:


> IMO, it's for the lazy people. However, I "could" see it coming in handy in some of those areas that you can get even the smallest piece of equipment into.


Lazy people with more money than brains.

A little bottle of round up from K-Mart and and hand full of seed from the garden store and your way ahead of this silly idea.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

All I want to know is, who has the roll out lime? :help: :gaga:


----------

